# Which Clippers do I use? HELP!!!!



## Maisie363 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi, could anybody please tell me what clippers are the best to use. My maltese/shitzu, Bella, has very thick hair and I want a good set that will work and last. I would also like to know if they are very heavy as I have RSI in my right arm and it tires quickly. I have also heard that they heat up and can cause burning...is there a set of clippers that dosn't do this? I used to take Bella to be clipped(with scissors) but I would like to have a go at doing this myself with clippers. Any suggestions?


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I use a 2 speed Oster. Mine cost me about $200.00. I am sure you can get a good pair cheaper though. You might want to get a pair that have a removable blade so you can just replace the blade or have it sharpend when it gets dull. You can get a #30 or #40 blade and put a plastic clip on it to get it to the desired lenth or a #4 blade is very commonly used by groomers to do the puppy/teddy bear cut. You would not need to cover that with the the blade clip. You should also get a #10 blade for the sanitary area and to clip between the pads of her paws.

If you go into PetSmart and ask someone in grooming I know they would be happy to help you. I know alot of people knock their grooming (I too was not thrilled with some of the groomers there) but they seem to be pretty knowledgeable about the grooming equiptment.

Good Luck


----------



## Maisie363 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for your advice! I was actually looking at an Oster, but I have come across the PetPro Boss. This is a much lighter clipper. It also comes with a money back guarantee, so I might just have a look at that one. Also much cheaper...about $145.00. I Just hope Bella likes what I do with them!! 

Thanks again.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm looking for grooming information myself for my shih-tzu. I have researched some clippers. It seems the higher end Andis ($129-139) clipeers are very quiet, lightweight, sealed motors (no oiling), and cool running. Also it seems a ceramic blade is cooler than a stell blade.

http://www.andis.com/USA/products.asp?Div=SM Animal&Product=Clipper


----------



## the_gopher (Nov 27, 2006)

I much perfer the andis when i groomed. they are lighterweight, which my wrists appreciated. i like the two speed variety. in all honesty, i suggested purchasing the best pair of clippers you can afford. many of the cheaper ones do not last and i typically found cumbersome to use. 

regular maintence is important of any clipper you buy, to ensure it lasts and continues to work well.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I saw this clipper in Petco for $169.

http://authorizedappliance.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

An Oster two-speed is not necessary for one dog. The Oster Golden A-5 is a very reliable clipper. 

All clippers should come with a 10 Blade. Depending on what your desiered lengths are depend on what other blades are necessary, ie.3F, 4F, or a 7F.
As far as comb attachments go, it's a personel preference. I don't like them because they tend to pull the hair more, but they also don't leave a very 'clean' finnish, and they take more time. 

As for buying ceramic or metal blades, do not get a 30 or a 40. Way to short for you. Don't waste your money. They would be good if you were donig a show clip an your pure bred poodle, or for the pads only of your dogs feet.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I appreciate the imput on the blades. Seems most are suggesting to go for blades rather then the combs. I'm confused about your thoughts on ceramic blades. Here is a link to ceramic blades. They come in all the same sizes as steel blades I think.

http://www.andis.com/USA/bladesAndMore/blades.asp?Edge=CeramicEdge


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

A ceramic blade is the"new" Steel. I've groomed for several years and find no advantage to clippng with a ceramic blade. If you groom properly, your never allowing the blade to get hot. 
The down side to steel is that if not cared for properly they rust, and they get dull fast if you don't always use in a clean animal. But thats using common sense, right.

Bob, let me know if you have any issues still with your shih tzu.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

Can someone explain this from the Andis Blade chart?

Blade cutting lengths listed (refer to Blade Chart) are against natural lie of the coat. Cutting with lie of the coat leaves hair one size longer (ex. #7 cut with lie of the coat = length of #5).


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you sure it's not the other way around? For example: if you were to use a 7F against the grain of the hair you would get a 10 cut. The higher the number the shorter the cut.


----------



## jazzy (Feb 2, 2007)

bob/335; i have that particular blade chart and it is annoying! it was a gift... you can go online to oster and get one from them, it's a bit easier on the senses.
i've be grooming for aloooong time and i can tell you this, if you take a 7 and go against the natural lay of the hair (ex.; backwards from base of tail toward hip/shoulder blades) you are going to have something more like an 8 1/2! it'll be short brother! and be sure os what # you're using and for what! there's a difference between a 7 (course) and a 7f... 
if you are not experienced with the use of a professional clipper and blades, stick with going with the grain (the natural lay of the hair) - better safe than sorry, i say. and check out petedge.com (use to be new england serum company) they have an 800 # and answer questions with courtesy. they are also pretty reasonbly priced! i have to aree with the andis being a good choice in clipper; i love my oster performance pro to though. (my friend pam barrowed it one day and now she wants one!) dicisions, decisions, huh?
happy hunting!!!


----------

